# What is the purpose of appetite?



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Cancer treatments really affect your appetite for better or for worse.

what I 've noticed about myself is that my appetite can be chemically toyed with. Steroids make me eat more ......even when i am not hungry.

Some of the pills in particular minimised my appetite so I was able to lose weight fairly easily which meant that even when I was hungry I was not motivated to eat.

I'm getting radiation in my brain and the radiologist wanted to know if my appetite has been affected. 

What have you guys noticed about appetite? What is its purpose?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

NextTimeAround said:


> Cancer treatments really affect your appetite for better or for worse.
> 
> what I 've noticed about myself is that my appetite can be chemically toyed with. Steroids make me eat more ......even when i am not hungry.
> 
> ...


Depending on which steroids you are being prescribed your appetite may increase. 
If it’s prednisone then you may find an increased appetite and because they can affect your metabolism you may burn fat slower which can also lead to weight gain.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Appetite is essentially our body's fuel gauge. When your body requires more fuel, the appetite kicks in to remind us to replenish. Lack of it indicates unwellness.


----------

